# What is a good RO system to buy



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I need to get one a.s.a.p. where and what type is best?

Thanks


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

This one was recommended to me but it's still out of stock and I haven't heard back from them.
http://bwiplumbing.com/ca/index.php/review/product/list/id/111/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How soon is soon? Tyler said that those units are supposed to be in next week.

Also, you might as well get an RO/DI - never know when you're going to want really clean water. Also, how much do you need to produce in a day on average?

Otherwise, maybe order a spectrapure unit from MOPS? I wouldn't bother with a Kent or Coralife.

You can also try the Vertex unit. You can probably get it at Sea U Marine.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> This one was recommended to me but it's still out of stock and I haven't heard back from them.
> http://bwiplumbing.com/ca/index.php/review/product/list/id/111/


Thans I will look into them 


ameekplec. said:


> How soon is soon? Tyler said that those units are supposed to be in next week.
> 
> Also, you might as well get an RO/DI - never know when you're going to want really clean water. Also, how much do you need to produce in a day on average?
> 
> ...


I will wait for the one you guy's are talking about. I ment soon as in this month.

I am thinking around 40gals a day is good maybe more. Also what does the DI stand for? Also do they have a store or just a online shop?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I can't remember correctly because I'm a moran now, but I think he does have a physical store now. I remember talking to him about moving stuff to his new store or some such nonsense and magical dragons.

DI = *d*eion_*i*_zation resin. I mean *d*e_*i*_onization resin. I'm not on drugs, I promise.

Anyways, a DI resin basically binds the rest of dissolved ionic salts and groups like phosphates and nitrates and such that make it through the RO membrane. Basically strips your water down to water and almost nothing else.

If you need to me 40gpd, I'd get a big unit. a 90GP unit would take 12h for you to make enough RO/DI - also, you're going to burn through everything fast, so I' get a higher capacity unit of you're able to.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I can't remember correctly because I'm a moran now, but I think he does have a physical store now. I remember talking to him about moving stuff to his new store or some such nonsense and magical dragons.
> 
> DI = *d*eion_*i*_zation resin. I mean *d*e_*i*_onization resin. I'm not on drugs, I promise.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by burn through it use it up? Do these things have to run all the time or can they be shut off?

I am new to these things and need to learn fast about them LOL

Thanks Ameek


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They can be run all the time or shut off - your choice.

By burn through I mean that each stage has a finite life - the first to stages (may be more of each, but generally two types) are a carbon block and a microfilter - the filter removed large particles (micron size) from the water preventing it from clogging up everything else. The carbon absorbs harmful chemicals, chiefly chlorine, which can destroy the RO membrane.

The RO membrane has a finite life too, but can be extended with proper care. Don't use it for small amounts repeatedly - make many gallons a few ties as opposed to a few gallons many times.

Also, the DI resn can only absorb so much, then it's exhausted.

So, that's what I mean by burning through - the less stages (each filter is referred to as a stage) the faster each thing can burn out. The more stages you have the longer you go between replacing things. 




As for the system, there's various levels of automation. You can kick it old skool and just connect it to the tap whenever you need it. You can have it connected to a float valve that fills up a reservoir till it reaches a certain level. You can run it on an electronic solenoid and control it on timers or on a controller. 

lots to do with it. depends on how much automtion you need and how much you want to spend.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont need to have an automated system. I just want to use the water to trigger spawns. I have some large groups here who are ready to go and all iI need is to get them wanting to go.

I am going to kick it old school and conect it to a tap. That way I dont have to deal with all the crap from the family LOL

Thanks Ameek


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

There is a guy selling one on PN for 120 bucks a 90GPD Corallife.

Check there classifieds

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Rev...tage_90_Gpd_Membrane_4_Months_Old-243431.html


----------

